# New pics of LGD pups at 3.5 wks



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2009)

They are FAT...and huge.

Here's Gus, my keeper





A small group playing




The whole gang...hard to get them all in one shot.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 9, 2009)

how many puppies are there???

I see 11??? 

that seems to be a pretty normal litter size lately for LGD's...

I know when we breed ours we ended up with 11, and I've talked to others lately who also have had anywhere from 10-12 puppies in each litter...

very cute by the way!!!!


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 9, 2009)

oh wait, now that I recounted I see 

12

???


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 9, 2009)

holey mass of squiggiling puppies, batman! LOL. they are adorable, I bet they have puppy beath!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2009)

She had 12, one didn't make it...so there are 11 total.
And sooooo cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 9, 2009)

They are WAAAYYYY to cute!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

its a barn full of cuteness!! how do you even get anything done!!! i'd just stand there and watch them all day long!


----------

